# What are your thoughts on a manual meat mixer ?



## shoneyboy

I've been concidering buying a manual meat mixer lately. I've never used one and I wanted some others thoughts before I made that buy......I usually use a big stainless steel bowl and just keep fliping the meat till I feel its mixed enough, but I'm seriously getting tired of frozen fingers from mixing cold meat......Here's one that I found on Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MTN-Com...022?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1d1eb7b6..... I usually make 10-25lbs of sausage at a time ..... So, What's your thoughts ???  Thanks for taking the time to look at my post ShoneyBoy......


----------



## smokinhusker

Like you, I've considered one from time to time, but I only do 5-10 lbs at a time so couldn't justify the cost (Cabela's has one for $119.99 right now). Now that one is huge and for the price, you sure couldn't go wrong.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

They Suck!!!
Two thumbs down!
They need a certain amount of meat to work, and when they do work, they're just okay.
Biggest disadvantage is, it's another thing to clean!!! I hate mine! LOL

It's much better to use a meat lug with some gloves and get in there and show the meat who's boss!!!! :biggrin:

If the cold bothers you, use plastic gloves over cotton gloves...no biggie!!!

~Martin


----------



## tjohnson

I'm with Dig

Mine holds up to 20# of meat, but you really need at least 15# to make it work

10# won't mix well at all

Plus cleaning it sux!

Sorry.......


----------



## boykjo

wimp..............


----------



## chef jimmyj

Wow the answers really surprised me! I would have thought you all loved the consistency and convenience, Glad I saw this before spending the money...JJ


----------



## pops6927

You really need to do 30 or 40 lbs or more at a time; anything other than that it won't mix very well.  I've been in meatrooms that had them, big sausage-producing stores that made 100 lbs or more every day to set up the fresh cases with, 300 - 500 lbs a day.  Godsend there, and makes it worthwhile to clean at the end of the day, along with the grinder and saw and stuffer.  

At some point in the future I plan on buying one myself if my volume increases as the sons' kids grow, but it will be attached to the grinder, not manual; that's why I bought the 1 hp grinder.


----------



## roller

I hate mixing meat. When I am done my hands hurt me so bad I can hardly stand it..Can`t you buy one for 10lbs of meat ?


----------



## shoneyboy

Thanks everyone for the advice......so if that a bust. What about something like a paint mixer in my food grade bucket? The buckets going to get used no matter what, so it's not like I would be bringing something else into the process that would need to be cleaned. Here’s one that I found online, but I was thinking about making one out of stainless steel….This one is chrome, but if I were to clean it really well, do you think this would be ok to use? It's only around $15.00.....Thanks ShoneyBoy













5HXC8_AS01.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 3, 2012


----------



## tennsmoker

I use the KA to grind and mix, I usually make 5 lb batches works really good,

I'm with JJ wasn't expecting neg feedback on those mixers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## boykjo

Its easier to mix the meat in a large bus tub. If your hands get cold you can buy some insulated gloves... The tubs are easy clean up..... I know Rick (nepas) uses a mixer like the one you showed. shoot him a pm













bus tub.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Oct 3, 2012


----------



## boykjo

Kevin also uses one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119676/kirby-bucket-mixer
 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126160/sausage-mixers


----------



## bmudd14474

I have the Cabela's one and it works good. I just hate having to clean another thing so I normally end up doing it by hand. But when I am doing a lot of sausage (more than 25lbs) I like to use it.


----------



## woodcutter

I have the same style meat mixer you are looking at only it is for 20lbs and says Lem on it. I use it for 7-15lb batches and it works great. It will make an emulsion when you need to add water to a recipe. I use mine on anything more than 5 lbs. I wish it was motorized as you really have to do some cranking. Clean up is the main downside to the unit.


----------



## shoneyboy

boykjo said:


> Its easier to mix the meat in a large bus tub. If your hands get cold you can buy some insulated gloves... The tubs are easy clean up..... I know Rick (nepas) uses a mixer like the one you showed. shoot him a pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bus tub.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Oct 3, 2012


I just picked one of these up yesterday.....$6.00.....Looks like great minds think alike……..Thanks SB


----------



## mballi3011

I'm with Brian n Joe say to keep mixing by hand. I have been doing it for years and I just wear gloves like Joe says. Oh yea and the big grey tote to.


----------



## venture

With only two people in the house and a few mooching friends 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I do small batches.

I thought about mixers, but my batches are too small and it is something else to clean and store.

For small batches I have often thought the bucket mixer would be the way to go.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bkleinsmid

Morning all.......

A buddy of mine just told me he uses a dry wall mud mixer for his sausage. He said it is stronger than a paint mixer (he broke two before switching) and works on most size batches. Has anyone here tried one of these?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## spec

I guess I'm in the minority...

I used to use 5 gallon food grade buckets and the big totes...arthtiris and the cold...Plus the shear quantity of the meats I was mixing pushed me to the LEM mixer I have...Yes it is kind of a pain in the ass to clean...Extea sucky when you don't have a 24" x 24" tripple bowl sink to wash it in after taking it apart it really isn't too bad..I've done as little as 8# of sausage cubes before grinding in mine with good results...ALTHO it really sux for making Punkin jerky
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

























DSCF0962.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


----------



## spec

As an afterthought...

It came with a handle...

Sorry I have never used as a manual..

please disreguard the above post


----------



## shoneyboy

I've been concidering buying a manual meat mixer lately. I've never used one and I wanted some others thoughts before I made that buy......I usually use a big stainless steel bowl and just keep fliping the meat till I feel its mixed enough, but I'm seriously getting tired of frozen fingers from mixing cold meat......Here's one that I found on Ebay http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-MTN-Com...022?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f1d1eb7b6..... I usually make 10-25lbs of sausage at a time ..... So, What's your thoughts ???  Thanks for taking the time to look at my post ShoneyBoy......


----------



## smokinhusker

Like you, I've considered one from time to time, but I only do 5-10 lbs at a time so couldn't justify the cost (Cabela's has one for $119.99 right now). Now that one is huge and for the price, you sure couldn't go wrong.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

They Suck!!!
Two thumbs down!
They need a certain amount of meat to work, and when they do work, they're just okay.
Biggest disadvantage is, it's another thing to clean!!! I hate mine! LOL

It's much better to use a meat lug with some gloves and get in there and show the meat who's boss!!!! :biggrin:

If the cold bothers you, use plastic gloves over cotton gloves...no biggie!!!

~Martin


----------



## tjohnson

I'm with Dig

Mine holds up to 20# of meat, but you really need at least 15# to make it work

10# won't mix well at all

Plus cleaning it sux!

Sorry.......


----------



## boykjo

wimp..............


----------



## chef jimmyj

Wow the answers really surprised me! I would have thought you all loved the consistency and convenience, Glad I saw this before spending the money...JJ


----------



## pops6927

You really need to do 30 or 40 lbs or more at a time; anything other than that it won't mix very well.  I've been in meatrooms that had them, big sausage-producing stores that made 100 lbs or more every day to set up the fresh cases with, 300 - 500 lbs a day.  Godsend there, and makes it worthwhile to clean at the end of the day, along with the grinder and saw and stuffer.  

At some point in the future I plan on buying one myself if my volume increases as the sons' kids grow, but it will be attached to the grinder, not manual; that's why I bought the 1 hp grinder.


----------



## roller

I hate mixing meat. When I am done my hands hurt me so bad I can hardly stand it..Can`t you buy one for 10lbs of meat ?


----------



## shoneyboy

Thanks everyone for the advice......so if that a bust. What about something like a paint mixer in my food grade bucket? The buckets going to get used no matter what, so it's not like I would be bringing something else into the process that would need to be cleaned. Here’s one that I found online, but I was thinking about making one out of stainless steel….This one is chrome, but if I were to clean it really well, do you think this would be ok to use? It's only around $15.00.....Thanks ShoneyBoy













5HXC8_AS01.jpg



__ shoneyboy
__ Oct 3, 2012


----------



## tennsmoker

I use the KA to grind and mix, I usually make 5 lb batches works really good,

I'm with JJ wasn't expecting neg feedback on those mixers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Al


----------



## boykjo

Its easier to mix the meat in a large bus tub. If your hands get cold you can buy some insulated gloves... The tubs are easy clean up..... I know Rick (nepas) uses a mixer like the one you showed. shoot him a pm













bus tub.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Oct 3, 2012


----------



## boykjo

Kevin also uses one

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/119676/kirby-bucket-mixer
 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/126160/sausage-mixers


----------



## bmudd14474

I have the Cabela's one and it works good. I just hate having to clean another thing so I normally end up doing it by hand. But when I am doing a lot of sausage (more than 25lbs) I like to use it.


----------



## woodcutter

I have the same style meat mixer you are looking at only it is for 20lbs and says Lem on it. I use it for 7-15lb batches and it works great. It will make an emulsion when you need to add water to a recipe. I use mine on anything more than 5 lbs. I wish it was motorized as you really have to do some cranking. Clean up is the main downside to the unit.


----------



## shoneyboy

boykjo said:


> Its easier to mix the meat in a large bus tub. If your hands get cold you can buy some insulated gloves... The tubs are easy clean up..... I know Rick (nepas) uses a mixer like the one you showed. shoot him a pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bus tub.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> __ boykjo
> __ Oct 3, 2012


I just picked one of these up yesterday.....$6.00.....Looks like great minds think alike……..Thanks SB


----------



## mballi3011

I'm with Brian n Joe say to keep mixing by hand. I have been doing it for years and I just wear gloves like Joe says. Oh yea and the big grey tote to.


----------



## venture

With only two people in the house and a few mooching friends 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I do small batches.

I thought about mixers, but my batches are too small and it is something else to clean and store.

For small batches I have often thought the bucket mixer would be the way to go.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bkleinsmid

Morning all.......

A buddy of mine just told me he uses a dry wall mud mixer for his sausage. He said it is stronger than a paint mixer (he broke two before switching) and works on most size batches. Has anyone here tried one of these?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## spec

I guess I'm in the minority...

I used to use 5 gallon food grade buckets and the big totes...arthtiris and the cold...Plus the shear quantity of the meats I was mixing pushed me to the LEM mixer I have...Yes it is kind of a pain in the ass to clean...Extea sucky when you don't have a 24" x 24" tripple bowl sink to wash it in after taking it apart it really isn't too bad..I've done as little as 8# of sausage cubes before grinding in mine with good results...ALTHO it really sux for making Punkin jerky
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

























DSCF0962.JPG



__ spec
__ Dec 31, 2012


----------



## spec

As an afterthought...

It came with a handle...

Sorry I have never used as a manual..

please disreguard the above post


----------

